# bulldog atv carrrier?



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I am looking to get a side load ATV carrier to put in the back of the truck. The bulldog atv carrier is the style I was hoping to get but it looks like the manufacture stopped making them. Any idea why? Is there anyone out there that is making a side load rack similar to the bulldog? I looked at the diamondback that mounts on top of the truck bed side rails, and I would rather have one that supports from the bed. I have tried to find a used bulldog but with no luck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems sketchy backing off the sides that high up... high level of "pucker factor" apparently.

-DallanC


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

a buddy of mine owns R.I. decks and im sure he can build you anything you need.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=37588297&cat=&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=2


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> a buddy of mine owns R.I. decks and im sure he can build you anything you need.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=37588297&cat=&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=2


Thanks I'll look into it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a set of racks that set up on the bed rails and have been using them for close to 20 years now with 0 problems. A nice thing about the ones that I have is that the ramps extend out to either side so that you don't have to back down the ramps off of the truck, they are pull on and pull off. 

The company that made them sold out the patent but I have never seen another one like them. I have actually thought about building a set, all it takes is a welder, and a chop saw and time. Not to mention the metal.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Critter said:


> I have a set of racks that set up on the bed rails and have been using them for close to 20 years now with 0 problems. A nice thing about the ones that I have is that the ramps extend out to either side so that you don't have to back down the ramps off of the truck, they are pull on and pull off.
> 
> The company that made them sold out the patent but I have never seen another one like them. I have actually thought about building a set, all it takes is a welder, and a chop saw and time. Not to mention the metal.


got any pictures?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have some pictures of them but can't find them right now. 

I am headed to Arizona on a javelina hunt and will take some with the ramps extended and with the wheelers up on the truck and a few others of them and repost them on here when I return around Valentines day.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a picture from a few years ago down in Arizona and you can get the idea of them with the two wheelers up on the bed rails. The ramps stow under the wheels and extend out 11' either side for the pull on pull off ability. The bar that you can see behind the tires is removable and is just there to stop the wheeler from rolling off the side, but I have never really needed it.

When I get to a spot where I can dig my camera out I'll get you some good pictures of them. Then if you can find someone to weld some up for you I can give you the dimensions of them and some detailed photos.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*diamondback*

I've had a Diamondback for 5 years. Love it. Usr to haul atvs, now I haul full size Ranger. I like the 12 ft ramps. Also like that my gear is dry and secure underneath.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Makes me wish my truck was 3/4 ton so I could use that.

PS: you can always do this instead of the double rack:










LOL

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Makes me wish my truck was 3/4 ton so I could use that.
> 
> PS: you can always do this instead of the double rack:
> 
> ...


Living here in Colorado nothing would surprise me anymore on how people coming out here to hunt haul their wheelers, some of them are just down right scary. It is always interesting in that a lot of the license plates are from state in the south eastern portion of the US.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm back from my javelina hunt and here a few pictures of the racks on the back of my friends truck. They are held on by truck cap hold downs.


----------



## CKing (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a rack for sale.


----------

